# Newbie



## mountainflowr (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello everyone!

I just joined the forum after lurking around for a bit. It's nice to see so many other haunt fans!

:jol:

Claudia


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome mountainflowr.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to your new home away from home.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Fantastic....Time to share your experiences!


----------



## dragon flame (Aug 31, 2006)

welcome!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

yo!

welcome :devil:


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome home Claudia. Yet another Florida haunter!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome to our little slice of hell on the internet. :jol: :xbones:


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow another Florida haunter! That state must have the most haunters per capita of any state. In any case Claudia, you are in great company here and there!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Nice to see you're out of lurk mode! Welcome mountainflowr!!!!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome and Howdy to the Forum


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Greetings and Velcome Home!! :> Pull out your tools and get started on your new props! LOL


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

welcome to the forum....


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Hello mountainflowr and welcome to HauntForum!!*


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome Claudia, be sure to join in on the fun around here, we don't bite..well not hard anyway :devil:


----------

